# Troubled by weight gain



## ToniTails (May 13, 2009)

...But I love it so much! 

I enjoy gaining, but as I'm nearing the 400 mark, I notice that certain things are becoming harder for me and really drive me nuts. I've always been active, but lately (after hurting my back) I haven't been able to do the things I love doing without swollen ankle and achy knees.

I do NOT want to lose weight. I soooo love my body and love watching it grow.

What I'd like to know is if any other gainers have pointers on keeping healthy while expanding. 

For instance; I've thought about increasing muscle which may keep me large but give me the strength needed to carry myself.

I'm also having some mental issues- Sometimes I feel like I may be making an irresponsible choice just because I really like it, but then again, it's my body-

Does anyone know what I mean? It's really hard to explain.

Thanks alot for your input. I really appreciate it!

xo toni


----------



## asdasdasd (May 15, 2009)

theres obviously no one answer to this. for myself it comes down to a cost/benefit analysis. you only live once, but quality of life must be considered.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> ...But I love it so much!
> 
> I enjoy gaining, but as I'm nearing the 400 mark, I notice that certain things are becoming harder for me and really drive me nuts. I've always been active, but lately (after hurting my back) I haven't been able to do the things I love doing without swollen ankle and achy knees.
> 
> ...



One of the biggest hinderances I've found in regards to weight gain has been body fatigue. Muscles just aren't used to carrying around the excess and the stress begets a whole lot of other issues. What has really helped me has been stretches first thing in the morning from head to toe. Legs, abs, arms, shoulders. It makes a huge difference and helps you to move better so that you don't get too sluggish. Take a few moments to stretch every time you get up from a position of rest. Here are some good ones you can look at. Also I can't say enough good things about weight training. It doesn't have to be anything major, some mild simple disciplines in your muscles certainly keep them on their toes and functioning normally. 

Between those two they should keep you feeling well enough to keep moving which is your salvation through weight gain. The problem is DOING them. I need to be more on top of it but stretching makes a difference immediately. There's a company that puts out a deck of cards with stretches and weight training exercises you can incorporate into your daily life. They're about $10 each. I personally have never tried them so I can't say if they're wonderful or not but they look promising. I'm thinking I may get one. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0811842770/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ToniTails (May 18, 2009)

Oh wow! That sounds like a great idea! Thank you so much


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 18, 2009)

I'd like to second what Lilly says, and to add this thought: our bodies are changing all the time, and the future tends to come at you a lot faster than you thought it would. By getting in the habit of bending and stretching every day, you will stay flexible as you get older instead of getting stiff. And if you incorporate some balancing exercises now, while you're young, in later years you will stride confidently instead of tottering. We can't custom-order the body we want, but we can point the one we've got in the right direction!


----------

